# Rear Suspension-Tire Rub Solutions



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey all,

Currently my 65 rear suspension features:

Hotchkis springs, KYB gas shocks, Polygraphite bushings

Chevelle (12-bolt) upper control arms, boxed lower GTO control arms to accept a 1-inch rear stabilizer bar.

12-bolt Posi rear out of a ’66 Chevelle 

Goodrich 265/60R16, stock wheel wells

I am getting tire rub on the passenger side (frame) when making a moderate left turn. There is no more then one-inch clearance between the tire wall and the framel

Time to change tire size? Recommendation?

I am also considering a suspension upgrade. Would a dual coil over solution due the trick without changing the tire size?

What is the best supplier you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Try the spacers I referenced in your other post. Here is one that is 1/8". I think more searching might turn up 1/16".









JOES Racing Products 38120 JOES Racing Products Wheel Spacers | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - JOES Racing Products Wheel Spacers with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Wheel Spacers at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## RayandBryan (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks Joe..will look into it!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

RayandBryan said:


> Thanks Joe..will look into it!


I'm Jim. I just posted the first reference I found.


----------

